# Info for a friend



## Hollysox (Nov 7, 2004)

Hi everyone, I am looking for some information or advice for a friend.  She was looking to go to Reprofit for tx using donor embies and sperm but has been told they no longer treat singles...She needs to provide a passport when she goes over there before they will treat her. Obviously she cant !  I just wondered if there is anyone out there who has had tx in Reprofit recently and if so how did you manage it, or if you went to another country who is able to treat singles, where did you go  ?
Any advice would be gratefully received


----------



## kizzi79 (Jan 9, 2009)

Hi Hollysox.
Am sure someone will be along soon with experience of Reprofit, but I just wanted to suggest she may want to look at Serum in Athens. Penny who runs it is lovely - happy to speak on the phone to discuss treatment options for free. Their double donor progs are particularly successful. No issues being single. 
Wishing your friend the best of luck, kiz  x


----------



## Tincancat (Mar 19, 2012)

Hi Holly
I looked into treatment in Czech clinic and found the same .  I think it is something to do with the law over there.  I looked into lots of clinics for treatment solo including Serum Athens too but have gone for Dogus in Cyprus in the end.  I start in March and I am really feeling positive about my first DD cycle.
Hope your friend finds the right place too.
TC x


----------



## Hollysox (Nov 7, 2004)

Hi TC and Kiz...many thanks for your replies.  I will pass along the info you have given.  Hopefully she will be able to find the right clinic from those mentioned.  I actually know of someone who had great success in Athens...she has triplets now !!!
TC, wishing you all the luck in the world for March hun....I really hope this is your time     
Kiz, congratulations on your little boy x
Thanks again girls xxx


----------

